# DON'T GET MAD . . . GET EVEN !



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Nasty, sarcastic, or cheap riders? Don't get mad, get even.

There are many ways to 'Zap' a rider like a bug in an electric bug zapper on a summer night if they are nasty, skanky or cheap on a trip. 1-Star rating a rider may not be enough because the rating only lasts 30 days. Go bold and boot that rider off the system permanently. Consider these options;

1. In reporting to UBER, select the trip, then HELP. Under HELP select "_My rider was rude_". Report that the rider was rude, abusive and called you 'fat'. *Ask UBER not to match you up with this rider again*. Chances are if the rider was cheap and left no tip they will repeat that with other drivers. UBER will collect multiple reports from other drivers and eventually cancel the rider's Account.

2. Select "_My Rider made me feel unsafe_" and report the rider as disagreeable, aggressive, and disruptive in the car demanding unsafe directions. *Again, Ask UBER not to match you up with this rider again*.

Don't get mad, get even.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

You should have more choices.
Once every 3 months.


----------

